# Help Me Out.



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is a Do It Yourself project, that im in need of help.

I have a forum thats about NOTHING, absolutely nothing, which drives me nuts cause i would like it to have something to drive the forum and drive me, i was excited when i first made the forum and all but now, all these 15yr old kids come in somehow and post random crap.

What im asking my fellow members of TSG is if anyone can give me some idea's about what i could make a forum about.

I also have a website with godaddy.com that i can incorporate with the forum to make it better, so if you guys have any idea's, dont hesitate to post.

Thank you,
Auxilium.

If this doesnt belong here, please tell me and i apologize.


----------



## Jax999 (May 31, 2007)

Hi,
Maybe it could be about computers.... software..... anything!
I would be more than happy to help you out in my spare time

jax999


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

odd......you started a forum without a purpose?
just to see what would happen?....or did you have an idea at the beginning?

how many kids you got now?

maybe THEY need a forum


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Color me surprised, a forum with no purpose gets filled with crap.  What exactly did you expect?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you Jerry Seinfeld by any chance? He made millions off a program about nothing so there's still hope.


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

LoL, i had an idea at the beginning but it didnt come out to be like that, and i was fine with ppl joining, but its a bunch of BS now with all the pretty much spammish (yes spammish) posts.

Now that my idea is not able to happen, i need some more =D


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Auxilium said:


> LoL, i had an idea at the beginning but it didnt come out to be like that, and i was fine with ppl joining, but its a bunch of BS now with all the pretty much spammish (yes spammish) posts.
> 
> Now that my idea is not able to happen, i need some more =D


so...what was your original idea?
and why can't you go back?

just ban all the spammers and try again


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

My first idea was going to be all about like programs and so forth (freeware and shareware etc.) But of course if i did that the place would get overrun with like warez, and atm i dont have a hosting name for the forum so it would be breaching their ToS.

I think i could still do it about programs, i can cover alot of everything, i just need to set up the categories, could you guys give me some categories of programs?

Ex: Photoshop = Graphic Programs, stuff like that.


----------



## Jax999 (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

*--Security-- * 
AVG 
Avast 
Comodo firewall

*---Internet---*
Mozila Firefox
Thunderbird
Free download manager

*--Graphics---*
Links to graphics cards manufacters websites for driver updates...
photoshop
Gimp

*---Office---*
open office 
Free text editors etc.
*
---System tools/utils--*
CCleaner
Auslogics disk defrag
Advanced windows care

*--Password managers/encryption--*
Roboform
MEO

*--System monitoring---*
Speedfan
Motherboard monitor

The list is endless.....


----------



## JohnMR (Nov 23, 2007)

_What im asking my fellow members of TSG is if anyone can give me some idea's about what i could make a forum about._

Ask yourself the following questions:

1. What do I feel passionate about?
2. What really engages and interests me?
3. What do I like to talk to people about?
4. If I could pick my dream job - the thing I'd do even if nobody paid me to do it - what would it be?

Once you have the answers, use them to create the kind of forum you'd want to join yourself.

John


----------



## SlackAli (May 17, 2005)

Auxilium said:


> I have a forum thats about NOTHING, absolutely nothing, which drives me nuts cause i would like it to have something to drive the forum and drive me, i was excited when i first made the forum and all but now, all these 15yr old kids come in somehow and post random crap.


It's about absolutely nothing and full of random crap? Sounds like all your members would fit in perfectly in Random here


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I did remake it and put the things that interests me in there,

For instance. 
Online Gaming Section
Counter-Strike
F.E.A.R
Final Fantasy XI
World Of Warcraft

Then my girlfriend is a cable tv and hi-def expert, so i made support forums for those two things.

As well as off-topic discussions.

http://lunar-cry.net

Now im currently tried to get the members up.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

get rid of the obnoxiously loud opening page for starters...


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

and double check your spelling and syntax....the site looks pretty cool, but unless english isn't your first language, the mistakes drag the whole idea down a notch.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Auxilium said:


> My first idea was going to be all about like programs and so forth (freeware and shareware etc.) But of course if i did that the place would get overrun with like warez, and atm i dont have a hosting name for the forum so it would be breaching their ToS.
> 
> I think i could still do it about programs, i can cover alot of everything, i just need to set up the categories, could you guys give me some categories of programs?
> 
> Ex: Photoshop = Graphic Programs, stuff like that.


It's been done to death

Do it on parenting......how to


----------



## JohnMR (Nov 23, 2007)

iltos said:


> and double check your spelling and syntax....the site looks pretty cool, but unless english isn't your first language, the mistakes drag the whole idea down a notch.


Yup.

You can clearly produce slick-looking technical stuff, but if your use of English is poor you're going to put off an awful lot of potential users.

John


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

libertarianism


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Get rid of that first intro page, all intros are terrible.

Then wait. Wait, wait, wait. Then update the site. Then wait, wait, wait.

You must be very patient...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, when I go to a forum and it starts blasting sound without me specifically requesting it, I exit on the spot! That is REALLY annoying to me, and to lots of other folks.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the idea of a forum about nothing. It would be like the Jerry Seinfeld show, except probably funnier.


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, if this doesnt go well i might switch it back to being about nothing lol.


----------

